# Touring Germany



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi all, Im looking for as much info as poss for our trip down to lake constance in germany. Our intention is to tour down the rhine,through the black forest and then on to the lakes. Any help you can give will be most appriated. Regards Doey.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

We got loads of useful stuff from the German National Tourist Office - based in London in case you are not aware.

Mr Google will find it for you - plus a few other sources as well.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Above ( and I use the word advisedly) Lindau on Lake Constance there is a big campsite called Camping Gitzenweiler Hof. They offer an area of marked out hardstanding outside the campsite proper specially for MHs with 6amp electricity and with access to all the ( excellent) sanitary and servicing facilties of the site.

There is a regular bus down to the lake as well as a footpath but it is a stiff walk back up again.

In Lindau itself the Park and Ride number 1 has a dedicated motorhome area (no facilities) with an hourly charge but we worked out that it cost less to go up to the campsite for the night and the P&R did not feel quite right..

The lakeside towns and villages can be very crowded even in the off season and it would be best to leave your van somewhere and use the bus or water transport. We wanted to visit the Graf von Zepellin museum at Ludwigshaven but no chance- we could not have parked a bike let alone a MH and this was April.

At Lake Titisee there is a huge area for MH parking near the station but is not cheap to overnight there. There were no facilities when last we were there -2 years ago. It is very convenient for the lake and cheap to leave the van there all day - it is supervised too.

G


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

*touring germany*

Thanks for your quick response. Can you tell me the best place to cross into germany to follow the Rhine down south, and where is the Rhine Falls. regards doey.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you're going the whole way then you'll want to start at Rotterdam but I guess you'll cross to Calais so best to potter along from Calais via Belgium and Luxembourg and meet the Rhine near Strasbourg. You can then follow the road south either in Germany or France and enjoy Alsace and it's pretty villages and storks. There are some very good aires and stellplatz along there eg Kaysersberg Breisach am Rhein.

You can then cut the corner and enjoy Freiburg and the Black Forest andcontinue to the the Rhine Falls at Schaffhausen and then to Bodensee (Constance) .

If you have no resistance to tourist tat then start building it now ! The area is full of shops selling it.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: touring germany*



doey said:


> Thanks for your quick response. Can you tell me the best place to cross into germany to follow the Rhine down south, and where is the Rhine Falls. regards doey.


Hi doey, from the ports, come across via Aachen then across to Koln and then start south along the Rhein from their would be my choice.

The Rheinfalls is actually just into Switzerland, just south of Schaffhausen at a place called Neuhausen Am Rheinfall.
You can stay the night in the carpark...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3015

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

NB that the area round Lake Constance is where Germany, Austria and Switzerland meet up and it is easy to move between them. If you use motorways in either Austria or Switzerland then you will need a vignette - pre-paid ticket- and this can get quite pricey if you are only passing through on a day trip !

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Rhine Falls at Schaffhausen just in Switzerland are fantastic and as one poster already said you can park there overnight for about 3Euros. Lovely big grassy car park. If its warm and you walk, bike or cycle about a mile beyond the car park there is a bridge across the rhine and some great if rather scary (fast flowing swimming). When we were there in the summer some kids had a bungee hanging from the bridge and they were using a wake board with the bungee to fly up the river against the current.

At Titasee there is a campsite at the top end of the lake. Sorry cant remember the name but if you drive out of Titasee down the lake side its about 2 miles up the road on the left. They have an Aire type setup just outside which is very pleasant and 12 EUros.

On Constance at the western end there is a car park Aire type place at Bodman. Bodman is really nice. Tickets are I think 6 Euros

Down the German side of the lake there is a great Stellplatz at Uberlingen as you head away from the lake at the back of the town. Meersberg is lovely and the basilica at Birnau between Uberlingen and Meersberg is worth a visit.

We went as far as Fussen (Chitty Chitty bang bang castle) in Bavaria and came back down the swiss side of Lake Constance which I thought was dissapointing. I wish we had stayed more in the Black Forest or seen more of Bavaria or Austria really. We ended up back at Bodman and then headed through the Alps to Italy and Lake Maggiore.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope this topic stays active as that is our intention for the 2nd and 3rd week of July. Last year we went to the Mosel on the help and advice on here, and fab it was too.

We would probably, not having looked the the map properly, go down through belgium, luxembourg. spend maybe a day bythe mosel and then carry on down. Are we going in the wrong direction?

regards

Karen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Caggsie said:


> We would probably, not having looked the the map properly, go down through belgium, luxembourg. spend maybe a day bythe mosel
> regards
> 
> Karen


If you're going inthat direction then it is worth staying at Camping Metz-Plage in Metz itself. The Moselle runs through the site ( which has a motorhome area within the site itself as well as a rather hot and crowded aire at the entrance) and Metz is a pleasant place to visit.

G


----------

